# [V] PC Spiele-Sammlung (über 20 Spiele / verschiedene Genres)



## Slang321 (12. Februar 2010)

*[V] PC Spiele-Sammlung (über 20 Spiele / verschiedene Genres)*

- Major League Baseball 2K9 (OVP / neuwertiger Zustand) 
 - Peggle (OVP / neuwertiger Zustand) 
 - Virtual Skipper 4 (NEUWARE / original verschweißt) 
 - Sam & Max: Season One (OVP / neuwertiger Zustand / Software Pyramide)
 - Disney's Himmel und Huhn (OVP / neuwertiger Zustand) 
 - Ocean Dive (OVP / neuwertiger Zustand) 
 - Ankh (OVP / neuwertiger Zustand / Software Pyramide) 
 - Jedi Knight II: Jedi Outcast (CD aus Spielesammlung) 
 - Prince of Persia: The Two Thrones (DVD aus Zeitschrift) 
 - Ragdoll Kung Fu (OVP / neuwertiger Zustand) 
 - Magic Ball Deluxe & Beetle Ju Gold (OVP / neuwertiger Zustand) 
 - Triff die Robinsons (OVP / neuwertiger Zustand) 
 - Hall of Games Volume 11 (NEUWARE / original verschweißt) - 4 Top Games in einer Box: Starwolves, Haegemonia, Gang Land, Perimeter! 
 - Codename: Panzers Phase One (DVD aus Zeitschrift) 
 - Spellforce (DVD aus Zeitschrift) 
 - Gothic 2 (DVD aus Zeitschrift) 
 - Anno 1503 (DVD aus Zeitschrift) 
 - Battle Realms (DVD aus Zeitschrift) 
 - Fallout (CD aus Spielesammlung) 
 - Fallout 2 (CD aus Spielesammlung)

 13,90 € 
 zzgl. 4,10 € Versand (DHL Päckchen)


----------

